# John Daido Loori Roshi



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2010)

> If anyone will be remembered as a major ancestor of Zen in America, it will be John Daido Loori Roshiwho died on October 9, 2009, of lung cancer.


 
I never meant John Daido Loori Roshi but 15 years ago I came very close to going to ZenMountain for an extended stay based on what a friend of mine had told me about his time there. I am very sorry I never got to meet John Daido Loori Roshi and although I have never meant him he will be missed

The Rebel Abbot of Zen Mountain


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

